

Heroku add-on for image management in the cloud - nadavs
http://cloudinary.com/blog/heroku_add_on_for_image_management_in_the_cloud

======
nadavs
This blog post talks about Cloudinary's Heroku add-on for cloud-based image
management. Easy integration with Ruby on Rails, Node.js and Django Heroku
stacks included.

